# DAFV lobt Angeln ohne Prüfung, bundesweite Angelerlaubnis und Angeln ohne Bürokratie



## Thomas9904 (3. Mai 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juni







*DAFV lobt Angeln ohne Prüfung, bundesweite Angelerlaubnis und Angeln ohne Bürokratie​*Eine Satire???

Auch der DAFV weiss anscheinend, dass seine Arbeit für die Landesverbände der organisierten, naturschützenden Sport- und Angelfischer im Rest-DAFV an den realen Bedürfnissen richtiger Angler weit vorbei geht.

Auch wenn der DAFV in seiner Veröffentlichung die Pressemeldung der Niederländer nicht im Original veröffentlicht wie wir - und so im Text wichtige Punkte unterschlägt - wird beim Klick auf die niederländische Seite zur Anwerbung deutscher Angeltouristen schnell klar, womit die Niederländer werben und was damit wohl dann auch der DAFV mit seiner Veröffentlichung unterstützt:
>>Meldung DAFV>>

>>Unsere originale Pressemeldung>>

*Schizophren?*
Die Niederlande werben also um deutsche Angler mit den Argumenten Angeln ohne Prüfung, landesweit für nur 40 Euro pro Jahr, einfache Regeln, viel Hilfestellung für den einzelnen Angler, c+r als Bestandsmanagementmaßnahme etc...

Alles Dinge, die im Naturschutzverband DAFV und seinen ihm immer noch freiwillig angehörenden Bodensatzverbänden ja eigentlich bekämpft werden..

Man will die Prüfung, man will unterschiedliche Gesetze, Verordnungen und Regelungen und setzt auf Föderalismus, man unterstützt als DAFV die Landesverbände in ihren eigenmächtigen Wegen und auf Angeln nur zur Verwertung..

*Wie immer: "Kompetente" Öffentlichkeitsarbeit*
Dass der DAFV auf die niederländische Seite verlinkt, ist ja in Ordnung (> DAFV-Link: http://www.fishinginholland.nl/)

Dass die nicht in der Lage sind, wie wir auch zusätzlich auf die deutschsprachige Seite der Niederländer zu verlinken (in der Original-PM drin), ist wieder mal nur peinlich (unser Link: http://www.fishinginholland.nl/deutsch/).

*Fassen wir zusammen:*
Der DAFV präsentiert sich wieder einmal mehr mit "interessanter" Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, setzt nur den fremdsprachigen Link, bewirbt Angeln in den Niederlanden statt in Deutschland, unterstützt und bewirbt damit Dinge wie Angeln ohne Prüfung etc., die sie in Deutschland mit ihren Landesverbänden bekämpfen..

*Wir gratulieren zur Einsicht, die der DAFV damit zeigt, dass seine Verbandspolitik für richtige Angler nicht tragbar ist und er daher nun Werbung für Angeln in den Niederlanden macht.*

Vielleicht ein Anfang...

Eine Satire?

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## gründler (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAFV lobt Angeln ohne Prüfung, bundesweite Angelerlaubnis und Angeln ohne Bürokra*

Da man weiß das es in Zukunft usw.hier Dunkel wird,gewöhnt man schon mal die Mitglieder und Angler allg. an die Länder wo dann der Deutsche Michel hin soll.
So kann man dann wenn das Licht ausgemacht wird sagen,ja wir haben euch ja schon mehr oder weniger davor gewarnt..........

:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAFV lobt Angeln ohne Prüfung, bundesweite Angelerlaubnis und Angeln ohne Bürokra*

Passt ja auch zur DAFV-Hauptversammlung, die dieses Wochenende (Freitag/Samstag) stattfindet ...
:g:g:g


----------



## Jim70 (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAFV lobt Angeln ohne Prüfung, bundesweite Angelerlaubnis und Angeln ohne Bürokra*

Es sieht wirklich so aus, das man auswandern soll......

 Das größte Problem in den letzten Jahren war immer die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit des DAFV. Dies kam auch jedes Jahr folgerichtig an der JHV als Kritikpunkt zur Sprache.

 Hatte man sich im Spätherbst die Ausschreibung für einen Mitarbeiter beim DAFV angeguckt, konnte man erkennen, es wird ein Experte oder Profi gesucht.
 Eingestellt wurde Herr Olaf  Lindner, auf den kaum die zuvor ausgegebene Expertenausschreibung passt. Chance vertan.

 Die Berichte die zum Beispiel auf der Hp des DAFV landen, werden aber immerhin schneller abgeändert. Jetzt erwähnt man doch das die zwar abgesagte Bootsdemo und Infoveranstaltung erst durch Herrn Lars Wernicke und seine Helfer neben dem Veranstalter Royal Fishing Kinderhilfe möglich gemacht wurde.

 Vielleicht merkt man nicht, das die Angler nach Holland geködert werden sollen.
 Ich bekomme ganz oft zu hören, ich bin schon viele Jahre Angler, aber ich bin sehr erstaunt, welcher Stoff zum Erwerb der Fischerprüfung vermittelt wurde.

 Petri Heil
 B|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAFV lobt Angeln ohne Prüfung, bundesweite Angelerlaubnis und Angeln ohne Bürokra*

Lieber Bernd, für Dich als Saarverbandler:
In vielem hast Du recht -aber:
Die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und die Seite Deines Verbandes ist kein Stück besser oder professioneller als die des DAFV, im Gegenteil.
DAFV-Seite
FV Saar-Seite


----------



## kati48268 (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAFV lobt Angeln ohne Prüfung, bundesweite Angelerlaubnis und Angeln ohne Bürokra*

OT:


Jim70 schrieb:


> ...die zuvor ausgegebene Expertenausschreibung...


Ähem... |kopfkrat

Die hab ich aber anders in Erinnerung.
Ok, die für den GF war noch anspruchsloser, aber die für den ÖAM war doch auch nix.
(Find das Original leider net mehr)


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAFV lobt Angeln ohne Prüfung, bundesweite Angelerlaubnis und Angeln ohne Bürokra*

offtopic an:


kati48268 schrieb:


> Ok, die für den GF war noch anspruchsloser, aber die für den ÖAM


Ich kenne MÖa (Mitarbeiter Öffentlichkeitsarbeit), was ist ÖAM:
Öffentlichkeits Abschreckender Mitarbeiter?
offtopic aus


----------



## willmalwassagen (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAFV lobt Angeln ohne Prüfung, bundesweite Angelerlaubnis und Angeln ohne Bürokra*

Angeln ohne Schein in Holland. Woher dann die Sachkunde um einen Fisch zu töten?
Der deutsche Staat verfolgt ja seine Bürger auch im Ausland, wenn sie dort etwas anstellen das nach deutschem Recht strafbar wäre. Und C&R in Holland? Das selbe wie mit töten, nach deutschem Recht nahe an der Tierquälerei. Da könnte ein Verband doch mal 2500€ locker machen für ein Rechtsgutachten ob das wirklich so einfach und unproblematisch ist.
Ich würde den LFVBW vorschlagen, der hat eh schon 200 000€ Mieße im Haushalt 2017 eingeplant. Da können die 2500€ leicht verschmerzt werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAFV lobt Angeln ohne Prüfung, bundesweite Angelerlaubnis und Angeln ohne Bürokra*

Wie auch immer...

Dass der DAFV die Angler lieber nach Holland schickt statt für Deutschland zu werben, das kann man ja als Einsicht werten (sie haben begriffen, dass sie es nicht können) - irgendwie, oder so, oder so ähnlich..


----------



## Deep Down (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAFV lobt Angeln ohne Prüfung, bundesweite Angelerlaubnis und Angeln ohne Bürokra*



gründler schrieb:


> Da man weiß das es in Zukunft usw.hier Dunkel wird,gewöhnt man schon mal die Mitglieder und Angler allg. an die Länder wo dann der Deutsche Michel hin soll.
> So kann man dann wenn das Licht ausgemacht wird sagen,ja wir haben euch ja schon mehr oder weniger davor gewarnt..........
> 
> :m



Für die verbliebenen Verbandsmitglieder gibt es dann dieses naturschutzgerechte Survivalpaket......


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAFV lobt Angeln ohne Prüfung, bundesweite Angelerlaubnis und Angeln ohne Bürokra*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Für die verbliebenen Verbandsmitglieder gibt es dann dieses naturschutzgerechte Survivalpaket......


----------



## Deep Down (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAFV lobt Angeln ohne Prüfung, bundesweite Angelerlaubnis und Angeln ohne Bürokra*

Ich trau mich gar nicht, es auszupacken und damit zu angeln (?), äääääh,casten !


----------



## pennfanatic (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAFV lobt Angeln ohne Prüfung, bundesweite Angelerlaubnis und Angeln ohne Bürokra*

Welches wurfgewicht hat die Rute und welches Getriebe die rolle?


----------



## Jose (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAFV lobt Angeln ohne Prüfung, bundesweite Angelerlaubnis und Angeln ohne Bürokra*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Angeln ohne Schein in Holland. Woher dann die Sachkunde um einen Fisch zu töten?...




ich willdirmalwasantworten:  gehts noch? 
das AB ist voller trööts um kiemenschnitt und herzstich und und und - alles fragen von sachkundegeprüften.
welchen popanz möchtest du jetzt hier aufbauen?

und den rest deiner betrachtungen bzgl. "verfolgung von straftaten im ausland" erzähl ich beim nächsten portugiesentreff: schallendes gelächter einer truppe schwerstkrimineller.


komm runter


----------



## gründler (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAFV lobt Angeln ohne Prüfung, bundesweite Angelerlaubnis und Angeln ohne Bürokra*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Welches wurfgewicht hat die Rute und welches Getriebe die rolle?



Das die neue Blue Ark mit der neuen Nano Never Kill...die Rolle hat 27 Kugellager und die Rute ist aus neusten Kohlefaser und ne die kann man gar nicht mit der Abu vergleichen........


----------



## Wander-HH (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAFV lobt Angeln ohne Prüfung, bundesweite Angelerlaubnis und Angeln ohne Bürokra*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Angeln ohne Schein in Holland. Woher dann die Sachkunde um einen Fisch zu töten?...


Von der Baba, der hat uns Jungs das alles beigebracht und gezeigt. Ok, manches hat er mich nicht gezeigt. :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAFV lobt Angeln ohne Prüfung, bundesweite Angelerlaubnis und Angeln ohne Bürokra*

Nur ganz kurz. weil eh nicht relevant:
Ja, es ist möglich Taten deutscher Bürger gegen deutsches Recht, das im Ausland aber legal wäre, zu verfolgen.

Sind aber sehr enge Grenzen gesetzt, es gibt eine genaue Aufzählung. 

Tierschutz, Fischerei, Angeln und so Gedrissen etc. fällt nicht drunter.

Sind die § 5 und 6 StGB, Taten gegen inländische und internationale Rechtsgüter.

Zum Thema selber:
Steht ja Hauptversammlung an, Präsidiumssitzung und Verbandsausschuss morgen und übermorgen beim DAFV.

Vielleicht erklären die da ja, warum sie lieber für Angeln in Niederlande als für Angeln in Deutschland werben beim DAFV?


----------



## Ein_Angler (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAFV lobt Angeln ohne Prüfung, bundesweite Angelerlaubnis und Angeln ohne Bürokra*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Angeln ohne Schein in Holland. Woher dann die Sachkunde um einen Fisch zu töten?



Welche Sachkunde? Ich musst nie jemandem zeigen, wie toll ich einen Fisch töten kann, das hat keiner geprüft und es wurde auch nicht geübt. Ich weiss nicht wovon du sprichst? 
In NRW, kannst du die Prüfung, ja auch ohne vorherige Kurse absolvieren, das heisst null Sachkundenachweis ist nötig.
Ergo: Kein Sachkundenachweis in Deutschland nötig. Also müsste die Prüfung auch nicht nötig sein!


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAFV lobt Angeln ohne Prüfung, bundesweite Angelerlaubnis und Angeln ohne Bürokra*

Zum Thema selber:
Steht ja Hauptversammlung an, Präsidiumssitzung und Verbandsausschuss morgen und übermorgen beim DAFV.

Vielleicht erklären die da ja, warum sie lieber für Angeln in Niederlande als für Angeln in Deutschland werben beim DAFV?


----------



## rosebad (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAFV lobt Angeln ohne Prüfung, bundesweite Angelerlaubnis und Angeln ohne Bürokra*

Angeln ohne Schein?
Nur für Kiddis (oder auch große Kiddis) die das Angeln mal ausprobieren wollen.
Und dann auch nur unter professioneller Anleitung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAFV lobt Angeln ohne Prüfung, bundesweite Angelerlaubnis und Angeln ohne Bürokra*



rosebad schrieb:


> Angeln ohne Schein?
> Nur für Kiddis (oder auch große Kiddis) die das Angeln mal ausprobieren wollen.
> Und dann auch nur unter professioneller Anleitung.



Du bist ja strenger als der DAFV!!

Der ja für deutsche Angler in Holland wirbt! 

Wohl dann ja auch, weil man das da alles nicht braucht, das Prüfungsgedönse und teure Karten und all 200 m neuer Bewirtschafter - scheint da besser zu funktionieren als mit dem System in Deutschland, wenn selbst der DAFV dafür wirbt, oder nicht?
|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## schuppensammler (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAFV lobt Angeln ohne Prüfung, bundesweite Angelerlaubnis und Angeln ohne Bürokra*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Für die verbliebenen Verbandsmitglieder gibt es dann dieses naturschutzgerechte Survivalpaket......



:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Lajos1 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAFV lobt Angeln ohne Prüfung, bundesweite Angelerlaubnis und Angeln ohne Bürokra*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> scheint da besser zu funktionieren als mit dem System in Deutschland, wenn selbst der DAFV dafür wirbt, oder nicht?
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAFV lobt Angeln ohne Prüfung, bundesweite Angelerlaubnis und Angeln ohne Bürokra*



rosebad schrieb:


> Angeln ohne Schein?
> Nur für Kiddis (oder auch große Kiddis) die das Angeln mal ausprobieren wollen.
> Und dann auch nur unter professioneller Anleitung.



professionelle Anleitung? |kopfkrat

also nicht mit mir #c ... 
denn professionell bin im Job, 
angeln aber ist rein Hobby und als solches, als Hobby, muss es den Kiddis auch nahegebracht werden ... da gibt es nichts professionelles zu tun, nur angeln wie man selbst will und es kann

... auch wenn so mancher Angel-Profi bei mir noch lernen könnte |rolleyes :m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAFV lobt Angeln ohne Prüfung, bundesweite Angelerlaubnis und Angeln ohne Bürokra*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> na ja, ich habe hier von Hollandexperten schon gelesen, dass man eine Tracht Prügel oder zerstochene Reifen riskiert, wenn man z.B. einen schwerverletzten Hecht entnimmt (was eigentlich jeder, auch ein absoluter C&Rler tun sollte) und man sich dabei tunlichst nicht sehen lassen sollte.
> Mit Verlaub, da läuft was verkehrt und nicht besser.


Genau, das ist genauso bescheuert und degeneriert wie ein Gebot für totale Entnahme.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAFV lobt Angeln ohne Prüfung, bundesweite Angelerlaubnis und Angeln ohne Bürokra*



toni_1962 schrieb:


> professionelle anleitung? |kopfkrat
> 
> also nicht mit mir #c ...
> Denn professionell bin im job,
> ...


#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Waldschrat1 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAFV lobt Angeln ohne Prüfung, bundesweite Angelerlaubnis und Angeln ohne Bürokra*

Zitat von rosebad  Beitrag anzeigen
Angeln ohne Schein?
Nur für Kiddis (oder auch große Kiddis) die das Angeln mal ausprobieren wollen.
Und dann auch nur unter professioneller Anleitung 

Nicht falsch verstehen . Eine ernste frage . Was ist daran falsch ? Es wird geschimpft dass für angeln in Holland ohne erlaubnis  geworben wird .  Und dann die Kritik an dieser Aussage.  Verstehe ich das etwas Falsch ? 

Ich bin interessiert auch die politische Diskussion um das angeln zu verstehen. 

Also was ist daran falsch nicht jedermann an den eh schon überfischten gewässern  angeln zu lassen . Und dann noch mit üblichen Begleiterscheinungen: massenhaft Bier und Müll an den Angestellten. 

Ich meine das keinesfalls kritisch sondern eher interessiert fragend. 

Jemand der Tieren '' nachstellt"  ( Jäger,  Angler ) sollte auch eine Ausbildung darin haben . Sonst setzt sich jeder Hobbytrinker ans Wasser, 

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen.  Ich versuche nur die Diskussion als Angler zu verstehen.  

Viele grüße an jeden im Forum


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAFV lobt Angeln ohne Prüfung, bundesweite Angelerlaubnis und Angeln ohne Bürokra*



Waldschrat1 schrieb:


> Nicht falsch verstehen . Eine ernste frage . Was ist daran falsch ? Es wird geschimpft dass für angeln in Holland ohne erlaubnis  geworben wird .


Du verstehst das falsch - (und es steht Satire?) drüber ;-) Weil das Interessante ist, dass geraee der DAFV und seine Landesverbände, die stumpf gegen alle Erleichterungen bei Prüfungen kämpfen, für Urlaub in einem Land werben, wo es nicht mal Prüfungen gibt..

Du verstehst das falsch - es wird NICHT für Angeln ohne Erlaubnis, sondern OHNE Prüfung geworben.

Du verstehst das falsch - ich fände es klasse, ohne Prüfung wie weltweit fast überall angeln zu dürfen. Das ist nur Geldmacherei für Vereine und Verbände, welche über Kurse oder Prüfungsabnahme Kohle abzocken.

Zudem gibt es schon viele legale Möglichkeiten, auch in Deutschland ohne Prüfung angeln zu dürfen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=266642

Wenn Du Dich ins Thema einlesen willst, findest Du hier viele verschiedene Standpunkte, in denen (fast) alles ausführlich diskutiert wird:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=199335


----------



## Waldschrat1 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAFV lobt Angeln ohne Prüfung, bundesweite Angelerlaubnis und Angeln ohne Bürokra*

Danke Thomas,

jetzt verstehe ich die Kritik und den Widerspruch an der Sache.

Übrigens habe ich mir den gesamten thread:" Angeln ohne Angelschein in Deutschland"durchgelesen.  

Super interessant!

Grüße, Tom


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAFV lobt Angeln ohne Prüfung, bundesweite Angelerlaubnis und Angeln ohne Bürokra*

Danke, dass Du Dir Mühe gemacht hast, Dir das 1. alles durch zu lesen und 2. Dich nochmal dazu gemeldet hast!


----------

